# Most overrated MBTI type



## overlordofpizza

INTJs and INFJs for sure.
INFJs are always labeled as unicorns and everyone wants their favorite sociopath/pyschopath to be INTJ. Overrepresented in villains and whatnot.


----------



## Sefii

Actually there is a pair of them 'enfp and INTJ', never get the chemistry between two.


----------



## TwistedMuses

I don't know which ones are overrated.
Honestly, I'm going to leave this out and just vote for my own type, because why not?
A lot of people mistype as Ni-Fe/Fi-Ne just to be rare...


----------



## Lacuna

xForgottenOne said:


> Yup, a lot of people judge by stereotypes. Image what happens when you tell people you're ISTJ... That's why I usually tell people who don't know a lot about MBTI that I don't know my type, haha.


What do you mean, you're *not* an accountant? 

 I kid!


----------



## Blue Soul

xForgottenOne said:


> Yup, a lot of people judge by stereotypes. Image what happens when you tell people you're ISTJ... That's why I usually tell people who don't know a lot about MBTI that I don't know my type, haha.


If they knew more about MBTI they would know that ISTJs are awesome.


----------



## originalsin

Depends though, overrated where? 

INTP: Overrated in the type descriptions. Highly intelligent and good at math? Please, I suck at math and got put on academic probation at least once. Also too lazy and apathetic to ever become highly computer savvy.
INTJ: Overrated in their ability to make and execute long term plans and be diligent workers, underrated for their wit and practicality. 
ESFP: Overrated in Hollywood. 
INFJ: Overrated in comic books.
ISFJ: Overrated in cultures where women are always expected to fit that persona. 
ENTP: Overrated in their ability to remain logical and objective, underrated in their ability to show emotion (at least from an INTP perspective). 
ISTJ: Overrated in schools that mostly just cater to that learning style. 
ESFJ: Overrated in their people skills, underrated in their ability to be intelligent. 
ENTJ: Underrated in their ability to be collaborative and democratic, overrated in their ability to consume worlds
INFP: Overrated YA fiction and in movies revolving around teenagers.

I don't feel like listing them all.


----------



## lady_mojave

INFJ. 

I roll my eyes when my ENFP friends take the HumanMetrics "test", thus receiving those blessed INFJ results thinking they are a special snowflake.


----------



## angelfish

Ni types in general. Sorry guys. Just a lot of mystique and hype.


----------



## Mac The Knife

MBTI... shots fired.


----------



## Hei

I'm a bit surprised INTJ is leading this to be honest. To me overrated would be "everyone" wants to be INTJ type of situation "they're so awesome". I've never heard of anyone envying my type. I've heard some members of my type be vain and arrogant, but that isn't all of them... far from it. In fact the members that do act that way tend to bother the rest. It causes people to carry a bias that they will probably just dislike us... assume we are pretentious, cold, disinterested, or only around to wage verbal war at any chance. More often than not I feel we are misunderstood and easily made into villains. It makes some of us hard to be proud of our type... this poll really doesn't help much


----------



## Aulredigon

I am sensing something about the poll results, I sense it a lot


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

INFJs.

HURR DURR LOOK AT ME IM SO LIKE DREAMY AND 2COOL WHAT DO U EVEN KNOW GOEZZ ON INSIDE MA HEAD I CAN PREDICT THE FUTURE XD


----------



## hal0hal0

:typingneko: I voted for... ALL OF THEM 
@mushr00m i'm chuffed that ISFP is ze least overrated


----------



## mushr00m

hal0hal0 said:


> :typingneko: I voted for... ALL OF THEM
> @_mushr00m_ i'm chuffed that ISFP is ze least overrated


ISFP is teh new rare type!!  I knew it!

:angel:


----------



## Dark NiTe

Most gelatin-filled type: everything not Ni-dom


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

All INxx types. Most Introverted Intuitives have this sense of being "misunderstood" and having a deep, complex inner world that is oh-so-magical and worth admiration apparently. Get over your/ourselves.


----------



## Ausserirdische

I'm not very fond of INxJ.
Fe/Te scares me.

ESTP also is pretty overrated irl, although not at all on MBTI communities.


----------



## Can Wang

Intj.


----------



## septic tank

SpectrumOfThought said:


> All INxx types. Most Introverted Intuitives have this sense of being "misunderstood" and having a deep, complex inner world that is oh-so-magical and worth admiration apparently. Get over your/ourselves.


Pretty much this on the internet, but not irl.


----------



## Consistently Inconsistent

IN types on the internet, SJ types in real life. In both cases ESxPs are the most underrated.


----------



## L'Empereur

SpectrumOfThought said:


> All INxx types. Most Introverted Intuitives have this sense of being "misunderstood" and having a deep, complex inner world that is oh-so-magical and worth admiration apparently. Get over your/ourselves.


I've only seen that in type descriptions. Where have you seen that on here?


----------



## SpectrumOfThought

L'Empereur said:


> I've only seen that in type descriptions. Where have you seen that on here?


Everywhere.


----------



## Le9acyMuse

Changes based on the community. When something is habitually thought of as rare, idiosyncratic or exemplary among its more generic contemporaries it becomes overrated fast. INFJ, ENFP, ESFP.

Runner ups: INTP, IXFP, EXFJ, ESTJ

Neutral: ISTP, ENTJ, ISFJ, EXTP

?: IXTJ

The less I hear about you the better.


----------



## Laiskiainen

SpectrumOfThought said:


> All INxx types. Most Introverted Intuitives have this sense of being "misunderstood" and having a deep, complex inner world that is oh-so-magical and worth admiration apparently. Get over your/ourselves.


I partly agree with you, even as I belong into that INxx category too, and could say people have taken me wrong quite a lot. But seeing all that idolization of INxx types (especially INTJ's and INFJ's) on the internet.. or type-envy, I don't get that either. Your MBTI type or any other result like this doesn't define "you" nor your skill set, although it is a helpful tool for understanding yourself and others. Still, if getting to know a real person, I'd rather not read about them and their type - I'd get to know them in person!


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

most overrated: INFJ 
most underrated: ESFP


----------



## westlose

Intuitives are overrated.
Si and Fe are underrated.


----------



## mushr00m

Well reading this, being an IN sucks. 

Can I just be another one of those annoying whiny INFP's and say we're not overrated, there's just a lot of us for some reason on this website. I wouldn't put INFP on the IN overrated list, it doesn't make sense actually. We're almost as hated as SJ's on here, that's not self pity, it's based on the same criteria as hating say an ESFJ. Fi is an immensly attractive function for me yet it's hated a lot on here but only usually if it's coming out of an INFP for some reason.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

SpectrumOfThought said:


> All INxx types. Most Introverted Intuitives have this sense of being "misunderstood" and having a deep, complex inner world that is oh-so-magical and worth admiration apparently. Get over your/ourselves.


Most of them do have a deep, complex inner world that is worth admiring. 

Someone's being jealous.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

INTJs and ENTJs are overrated.

ESFPs and ISFJs are underrated.


----------



## ForsakenMe

I clicked INFP, lmao.
I'd say the most underrated is the ESFJ.


----------



## the401

from an ISFP’s perspective INTJ because it is labeled the “mastermind”.

but that’s depending on intelligence which i don’t value that much


----------



## Delicious Speculation

I'm almost proud of how far ahead INTJs are compared to just about everyone else.


----------



## Aulredigon

Swordsman of Mana said:


> most overrated: INFJ
> most underrated: ESFP


I agree. Look, my avatar happens to be an ESFP


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Kremy said:


> I agree. Look, my avatar happens to be an ESFP
> View attachment 353714


yes. he is ESFP 4w3 Sx/So


----------



## Yeezus

INTJ isn't overrated, you're all just jealous. It's objectively the best type.


----------



## selena87

CleverCait said:


> I'm almost proud of how far ahead INTJs are compared to just about everyone else.


Yes, INTJs are the best even in this "most overrated" poll. Be proud erc2::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Kingdom Crusader

I couldn't pick which types are over rated because it looks like quite a few here on PerC are really proud of their perceived type, regardless of which type they supposedly are.


----------



## Laiskiainen

L'Enfant Terrible said:


> ESFPs and ISFJs are underrated.


ESxP's are great if you don't live with them. Really.
xSFJ's are underrated, agreed. Somehow I think ISTJ's are too nowadays.


----------



## fuliajulia

Did someone say typism? Nah, that couldn't exist with all of us deep people.


----------



## L'Enfant Terrible

Laiskiainen said:


> ESxP's are great if you don't live with them. Really.
> xSFJ's are underrated, agreed. Somehow I think ISTJ's are too nowadays.


ISTJs are underrated on the forum. In real life not so much.

I have to disagree. There are many factors to be taken into account such as if the person is ESTP or ESFP, what type you are, and that person's characteristics - ESxPs aren't all the same.

I reckon it's so much fun living with them as I lived for two months with my ESFP friend. However it is a very tiring and draining experience.


----------



## Strelnikov

INTJ here... I was always surprised that people think we think we're special. I actually never though of myself as special or different from other people. I didn't realise that other people were different from me. I never thought of whether I'm different or not from other people. I was actually surprised to find out that I do belong to a rare type. And even then, I was disappointed, instead of flattered. I wanted to be an ENTJ.

So I want to ask:

1. Why to you think that we perceive ourselves as special/superior?
2. Why do people think we're arrogant? (another thing I keep hearing online)


----------



## Skeletalz

_"View Poll Results"_

_*INTJ is most useless*_

:crying:


----------



## Sybow

Skeletalz said:


> _"View Poll Results"_
> 
> _*INTJ is most useless*_
> 
> :crying:


No type is useless. The type is just overrated by many.


----------



## Skeletalz

Sybow said:


> No type is useless. The type is just overrated by many.


Im afraid your consolations are not working :sad:


----------



## attic

Skeletalz said:


> Im afraid your consolations are not working :sad:


The poll is not saying that a type is worse than the others, just asking what type is rated higher than one feel it ought to. It could then be that one think intjs are often awsome, but that that they are rated by "them" as supermegaawsome, and one think that is a bit over the top.


----------



## Judson Joist

It's the pop culture stereotype that makes everyone think we INTJs are overrated. On top of that, it's somewhat our own fault for not showing our soft side more often. Tone down the Sheldon and crank up the Ripley. Of course, I'm thinking Ripley when she's in "Mother" mode. That's an ironic double entendre, son!

You're not a true kuudere unless you show those inner gooey marshmallow squishies every so often!
:kitteh:


----------



## Skeletalz

attic said:


> The poll is not saying that a type is worse than the others, just asking what type is rated higher than one feel it ought to. It could then be that one think intjs are often awsome, but that that they are rated by "them" as supermegaawsome, and one think that is a bit over the top.


_woosh..._


----------



## morgandollar

In the MBTI community I'm going with the grain and saying Ni-doms are the most overrated.

In real life, I think ESTPs are the most overrated. They tend to be very popular people but IMO a lot of ESTPs are self centered and aggressive. There are plenty of nice ones too though.


----------



## Aluminum Frost

ESTJ in real life, seems to be what society views as a perfect person. Online it seems to be INTJ, which is weird because the community seems to prefer P much more to J, unless it's INxJs for some reason.


----------



## 74893H

All of the types that get special positive attention. There are no types better or worse than others. Different people have their own strengths and weaknesses and we need to stop putting types up on a pedestal above others, it's an unhealthy way of using MBTI.

Though saying that, in particular I do wish some people would stop romanticising Intuitives and looking down on Sensors like them preferring to live in grounded reality somehow makes them dumber. But that ties into the above.


----------



## Convex

online: entp 
real life: estp


----------



## Surreal Snake

INXJ


----------



## Ziegel

>ESTP
fuck off!
still I voted estp damn


----------



## Monadnock

I voted ENTJ. I've seen ENTJs described as a God Tier/Ace Of Spades type. It's only a God Tier-type if you're foolish enough to accept the falsehood that Mainstream American-Calvinistic-Materialistic-Pragmatic-Extroverted culture constitutes the ultimate example of what a good, successful, self-actualized person is supposed to be. American culture is very friendly to ENTJs, and because we are still living in "The American Age", this standard has been exported to many other places on Earth, but not everyone want to be part of the business world, not every person sees their final form as being a CEO. If this culture ever wises up and accepts that John Calvin was wrong about a huge number of things, this standard will inevitably go away, and the status of alot of MBTI types (Introverts in general and especially IXXPs) will rise. There's more than one way to be.


----------



## Strelnikov

Monadnock said:


> I voted ENTJ. I've seen ENTJs described as a God Tier/Ace Of Spades type. It's only a God Tier-type if you're foolish enough to accept the falsehood that Mainstream American-Calvinistic-Materialistic-Pragmatic-Extroverted culture constitutes the ultimate example of what a good, successful, self-actualized person is supposed to be. American culture is very friendly to ENTJs, and because we are still living in "The American Age", this standard has been exported to many other places on Earth, but not everyone want to be part of the business world, not every person sees their final form as being a CEO. If this culture ever wises up and accepts that John Calvin was wrong about a huge number of things, this standard will inevitably go away, and the status of alot of MBTI types (Introverts in general and especially IXXPs) will rise. There's more than one way to be.


Hahaha! 

No, we're nothing like that... But you see, I think there is something wrong with the way you approached it, because you relied on the description... In my experience, the descriptions for all types are weak or off the mark. So it's better to rely on personal experience. For example, yes, we are more goal-directed than the average person, but we are not as type descriptions suggest these unbreakable behemoths marching inexorably towards our goals... sometimes we also give up or hesitate... yes, it's rarer, but it does happen. Have you ever seen an ENTJ cry? I have (I'm also including myself here, yes, I sometimes cry... like once every 2 months, it does happen)


----------



## AnneM

Strelnikov said:


> INTJ here... I was always surprised that people think we think we're special. I actually never though of myself as special or different from other people. I didn't realise that other people were different from me. I never thought of whether I'm different or not from other people. I was actually surprised to find out that I do belong to a rare type. And even then, I was disappointed, instead of flattered. I wanted to be an ENTJ.


Strelnikov! You used to think you were INTJ?? :shocked:


----------



## Strelnikov

AnneM said:


> Strelnikov! You used to think you were INTJ?? :shocked:


Yes, and I used to have another user name: Inquisitor or 1nquisitor (before switching it to Strelnikov)  This is my dark PerC past 

The thing is... on tests, I always got a very, very close result on the introverted vs extroverted. The NTJ part was clear. I do spend most of my time alone, but then I do feel energised by spending time with others, but I don't seek to be energised... so... what does that make me? Introverted or extroverted? I do feel better if I speak to more people, but I don't seek to feel better... so... yeah... Many times the tests themselves couldn't tell me whether I was an extrovert or an introvert. Compared to my brother, I'm more introverted, but then I look to introverts and... no... I'm not THAT introverted... Or I'm not usually that aware of my surroundings, but not hitting walls levels of unaware. And how do you measure this? How unaware must I be to say in a test: I'm not aware of my surroundings. Out of 5 levels which is the correct one? 1 or 2? My big issue is how do I measure function use? How much time do I use Te and how much do I use Ni to be absolutely sure. How do I differentiate the dominant from the auxiliary?

If MBTI had an extra type ANTJ (A for ambivert), that would definitely be my type. Even in tests that give you percentages, I would get results like 51% for introverted or extroverted (it varied) and 49% on the other. Type descriptions... none of them fit me to a t and an accurate description would lie somewhere between INTJ and ENTJ. There are things I can relate to in both types, but there tend to be slightly more towards ENTJ. I know people of both types. I would look at ENTJs and I think to myself: I'm not THAT decisive and business-like, but then I would look at INTJs and... no, I'm not that cryptic... They have moments when they speak in riddles and I'm like: what are they talking about? In a way it's like having 2 dominant and 2 inferior functions.

How did I finally settle on ENTJ? Well, it started with me having a discussion with another person around here... an ENTJ and there were are lot of things which fit. There were too many for it to be a coincidence... So I started a thread on the "What's my personality type?" part of the forum (there were actually 2, one also for my Enneagram type). And after discussions with people, I realised something... re-reading what I said, I noticed that my reaction to Fi is stronger than my reaction to Se. It's... more visceral. Se is tedious and boring, but Fi is annoying, although I'm fairly ok at using it. So, by identifying my actual inferior function, I could tell that my dominant function could only be Te. And then I look for other sources like YouTube videos (more exactly not general descriptions, but personal experiences, to see what I find more relatable and the ENTJs were somewhat more relatable) to look for confirmation of my type. So, I'm now fairly sure I'm an ENTJ.

However, in my daily life, I'm not exactly the most talkative person around. My social skills are... limited (that lack of Fe is clear  ). So, what am I? Was I right? Or wrong?


----------



## AnneM

Strelnikov said:


> Yes, and I used to have another user name: Inquisitor or 1nquisitor (before switching it to Strelnikov)  This is my dark PerC past


I _so_ look forward to reviewing my own dark PerC past! I hope the site lasts long enough for that to be a possibility.



> The thing is... on tests, I always got a very, very close result on the introverted vs extroverted... If MBTI had an extra type ANTJ (A for ambivert), that would definitely be my type.


Yes, I feel the same way about my own typing. I lean very heavily toward ENFJ, and I know I come off that way in public, but it's undeniable that INFJ is the preference when it comes down to it. 



> However, in my daily life, I'm not exactly the most talkative person around.


It would be funny, then, to meet in person. An introvert who can't stop talking to an extravert who isn't talkative. :laughing: 



> So, what am I? Was I right? Or wrong?


You definitely strike me as ENTJ. No doubt about that.


----------



## ai.tran.75

On perC? 
Ni doms - I have heard the phrase I am so rare - only 1 percent of the population or how do you feel being so rare many times over since I joined PerC yet they’re the most common type in this forum 

*also I’m annoyed with the one who approaches me thinking I must be attracted to them or find them fascinating bc I’m an enfp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strelnikov

AnneM said:


> I _so_ look forward to reviewing my own dark PerC past! I hope the site lasts long enough for that to be a possibility.
> 
> 
> Yes, I feel the same way about my own typing. I lean very heavily toward ENFJ, and I know I come off that way in public, but it's undeniable that INFJ is the preference when it comes down to it.
> 
> 
> It would be funny, then, to meet in person. An introvert who can't stop talking to an extravert who isn't talkative. :laughing:
> 
> 
> You definitely strike me as ENTJ. No doubt about that.


Oh, no! Since we know each other, I would talk and talk and talk and talk and talk... but I wouldn't do that with strangers. Usually I have those awkward silence moments... which annoy me, because I feel a pressure that I have to do something to break that silence. Also, I like to measure who I'm talking to: whether or not that person is a threat to me... This past weekend, I went with my brother on a road trip in Transylvania and across the Transfagarasan Road (a winding road high up in the Carpathian Mountains, crossing the Fagaras Mountains from north to south) and we stopped at a gas station and there was this guy who immediately approached me, greeted me and asked questions about the car... My first instinct was: "he wants to steal it" (my ESTJ brother had the same instinct : ) ) But no, the guy was friendly and wanted to know details about it, because he was considering buying one like it... Even though Transylvania is a region in my country, there is this cultural difference... they seem more... trusting and friendly... I'm from the distrusting part: Wallachia!

So it could be that... But my first instinct is stranger = threat, so that's why I want to first get a measure of the person and then move strategically depending on what my instinct tells me. But is it culture? Or is it me being an introvert? My brother is clearly an extrovert, but he has pretty much the same lifestyle as me... So, how outgoing are extroverts really? Because I can have an entire week with no social events. But then again, I can't stay 1 entire day without at least going out to buy something... I feel like a caged animal if I don't at least see other people (not talk to them, but at least see them) The image of the extroverted party animal is a myth in my view.


----------



## AnneM

tanstaafl28 said:


> Far as I know, they had a kid together.
> 
> Delphini


Was that kid me?


----------



## tanstaafl28

AnneM said:


> Was that kid me?


Well, are you in Azkaban Prison at the moment?


----------



## AnneM

tanstaafl28 said:


> Well, are you in Azkaban Prison at the moment?


Maybe. My children do have the same effect on me as dementors.


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName

I couldn't decide so here you go.


----------



## HIX

Most Overrated: INTJ

Most Underrated: ISFP and ISTJ


----------



## Monadnock

Strelnikov said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> No, we're nothing like that... But you see, I think there is something wrong with the way you approached it, because you relied on the description... In my experience, the descriptions for all types are weak or off the mark. So it's better to rely on personal experience. For example, yes, we are more goal-directed than the average person, but we are not as type descriptions suggest these unbreakable behemoths marching inexorably towards our goals... sometimes we also give up or hesitate... yes, it's rarer, but it does happen. Have you ever seen an ENTJ cry? I have (I'm also including myself here, yes, I sometimes cry... like once every 2 months, it does happen)


I was wondering when someone would reply to what I wrote. Yes I've seen an ENTJ cry. My father's an ENTJ 8w9 and he's quite a sentimental, heart-on-sleeve sort of guy. Maybe that's where I get it from. And yes I too have noticed for a long time that the ENTJ descriptions in MBTI literature usually concentrate on the Type 8 ENTJ, and often the stressed out, unhealthy 8 too. I've long thought Type 3 and Type 1 ENTJs would be scratching their heads in confusion at some of them. 

And yet, as someone with a big interest in the intersection of human personalities and world cultures, my point about America is what I wanted to emphasize. Given the peculiarities of American culture and how it's developed, and in some cases stayed the same, over the centuries, with both religious and secularized Calvinism being a constant, the ENTJ probably is the best type to be here if you're male; for females I'd say ENFJ. Not sure what it's like in Romania. I agree with the widespread claim that Type 3 is the most cherished Enneagram type in American culture, and according to the Enneagram-MBTI correlation surveys that Heidi Priebe made, the MBTI type with the largest % of Type 3s is ENTJ. By contrast, the highly Introverted types, 4s and 5s, have been historically treated in America like something the cat dragged in. Susan Cain has written about America's glorification of Extroversion in her book "Quiet" and decades ago, the historian Richard Hofstadter's writings described America as mainly a practicality-seeking "business culture", where all other areas of life, i.e. religion, family life, education, art, medicine, government, are frequently subordinated to the business instinct, which is something that ENTJs tend to be...better at than most of us. 16personalities asks its users regularly about their levels of life satisfaction and personal development, and it doesn't surprise me that ENTJs usually clean house in those surveys. 

Cultural standards can and do change over time; The business world has its place definitely, but some of us want little-to-no part in it, and America, and many other places, is suffering because of its current overexpression. Interestingly, I can see the 3-ishness of America starting to slip, while still remaining the most prevalent mindset. I don't know if America will last long enough to see more something more balanced and multifaceted emerge or if societal collapse is inevitable and that will have to wait until after the rebuilding begins to choose a new culture, but time will tell.


----------



## AnneM

@Monadnock I love your writing. :heart:


----------



## Strelnikov

Monadnock said:


> ENTJ descriptions in MBTI literature usually concentrate on the Type 8 ENTJ, and often the stressed out, unhealthy 8 too. I've long thought Type 3 and Type 1 ENTJs would be scratching their heads in confusion at some of them.


I'm also an ENTJ 8w9 and I think that actually the descriptions are more about the 3, not the 8. Since the 3 has that focus on success and achievement, that protestant ethic... we (at least 8w9s) just want to be in control of ourselves.



> And yet, as someone with a big interest in the intersection of human personalities and world cultures, my point about America is what I wanted to emphasize. Given the peculiarities of American culture and how it's developed, and in some cases stayed the same, over the centuries, with both religious and secularized Calvinism being a constant, the ENTJ probably is the best type to be here if you're male; for females I'd say ENFJ.


I see American culture as really 3-ish... At least, that's what it looks like to me. The quest for money and success, having a big house, expensive suits and car, supermodel gf... these are all 3 ideals. And ESTJ seems to be the best type to be in the US. At least this is what it looks like from the outside.




> Not sure what it's like in Romania.


I would say we're an ISTP country for males (we improvise a lot and never have a plan for the long term or if we do we NEVER follow through  ) and xSFJ for women. Enneagram-wise... I would say 6... I once took a cultural compatibility test at work and I was quite far from my own country's culture  The closest to me were Russia (5 difference points out of 20), Kazakhstan, Sweden, South Korea and Australia. Arabs (15 difference points) were the most incompatible and I do dislike towards them (I worked with them and always found their arguing and familiarity annoying... just do as I say and don't negotiate  ) The US and Romania were at 10 difference points.



> I agree with the widespread claim that Type 3 is the most cherished Enneagram type in American culture, and according to the Enneagram-MBTI correlation surveys that Heidi Priebe made, the MBTI type with the largest % of Type 3s is ENTJ. By contrast, the highly Introverted types, 4s and 5s, have been historically treated in America like something the cat dragged in. Susan Cain has written about America's glorification of Extroversion in her book "Quiet" and decades ago, the historian Richard Hofstadter's writings described America as mainly a practicality-seeking "business culture", where all other areas of life, i.e. religion, family life, education, art, medicine, government, are frequently subordinated to the business instinct, which is something that ENTJs tend to be...better at than most of us. 16personalities asks its users regularly about their levels of life satisfaction and personal development, and it doesn't surprise me that ENTJs usually clean house in those surveys.


Yes, the US is clearly an extrovert country. But again, I'm thinking ESTJ, not ENTJ as the ideal. Because of that solid, constant performance and work ethic of Si compared to Ni. Also, I think Si appeals more to the conservative puritan side of the US in a way that Ni does not. Fun fact: Americans viewed from the outside smile a lot, without any good reason. This may come across as disingenuous. I know a number of people who have lived in the US and they all told me one thing about Americans: they smile at you, they are polite, but you will NEVER (they seemed to emphasise this never) be their friend or one of them.



> Cultural standards can and do change over time; The business world has its place definitely, but some of us want little-to-no part in it, and America, and many other places, is suffering because of its current overexpression. Interestingly, I can see the 3-ishness of America starting to slip, while still remaining the most prevalent mindset. I don't know if America will last long enough to see more something more balanced and multifaceted emerge or if societal collapse is inevitable and that will have to wait until after the rebuilding begins to choose a new culture, but time will tell.


I can see the same thing as well. The 3-ish aspects are pretty much empty and they don't bring you any real inner fulfilment. When I see that 3-ish attitude I always wonder: that's it? Is that all there is to life? Making money and living in a mansion aaaand... then you die. It's empty, it's shallow... there is no substance, nothing stable to this. Wow! Running after the newest phone, car, instant gratification, etc. That's all life is? And there is this culture of seeking happiness... I always see this as a problem, because it's based on a massive misunderstanding of what life is like or what happiness is. It makes people unprepared to deal with hardship. It presents happiness like this permanent state which can be reached. Nope! It's a temporary state, but life also has less than happy moments and people who seek happiness never seem to find it. Why is that? Because they seek it in material things or in some sort of shallow mysticism (like: I took 5 yoga classes and now I feel like I'm one with the universe) and these things simply can't deliver on this promise. Once you have the big mansion, you will look at your neighbour and see his is bigger and then what? You'll feel depressed because it's still not big enough. How many rooms does one person need? When is it enough? However big your home is, it will never fill that emotional, inner emptiness. And people eventually start to wake up after this consumerist dream and realise there's more to life than just work-make money-spend-repeat, because this cycle has failed them in that pursuit of happiness. Also, there is no constant state of happiness, just enjoy what you get, bear the less than happy moments. I think inner peace is more important than happiness. Just being at peace with yourself.


----------



## AnneM

Strelnikov said:


> I can see the same thing as well. The 3-ish aspects are pretty much empty and they don't bring you any real inner fulfilment. When I see that 3-ish attitude I always wonder: that's it? Is that all there is to life? Making money and living in a mansion aaaand... then you die. It's empty, it's shallow... there is no substance, nothing stable to this.


Here's a poem I just wrote: 

*Y'all people always hatin' on 3s.

But they're not on this site 

cuz they're makin' them Gs. *

Seriously, though. I have a soft spot for 3s. I used to *loathe* such people with a passion, long before I ever heard of the enneagram. But, think about it: they're not responsible for their programming any more than anyone else. Really, all the types in their raw state can be accused of shallowness, if we equate shallowness with staying on the surface of one's character. Have you ever encountered the shallow _depth_ of an immature 4? Yikes. 

3s are an easy target. And nobody feels any sympathy for them....because their veneer looks so good, everyone thinks they actually have it great and secretly resent it. Even when we know it, we don't admit to ourselves: that they're dying on the inside. It takes a special kind of compassion to approach a narcissist with compassion. Lepers are easier, IMHO. 

Just listen to this Shawn Mendes song, and try to find a place in your heart for 3s, those little precious rich, beautiful guys:


----------



## contradictionary

AnneM said:


> Here's a poem I just wrote:
> 
> *Y'all people always hatin' on 3s.
> 
> But they're not on this site
> 
> cuz they're makin' them Gs. *
> 
> Seriously, though. I have a soft spot for 3s. I used to *loathe* such people with a passion, long before I ever heard of the enneagram. But, think about it: they're not responsible for their programming any more than anyone else. Really, all the types in their raw state can be accused of shallowness, if we equate shallowness with staying on the surface of one's character. Have you ever encountered the shallow _depth_ of an immature 4? Yikes.
> 
> 3s are an easy target. And nobody feels any sympathy for them....because their veneer looks so good, everyone thinks they actually have it great and secretly resent it. Even when we know it, we don't admit to ourselves: that they're dying on the inside. It takes a special kind of compassion to approach a narcissist with compassion. Lepers are easier, IMHO.
> 
> Just listen to this Shawn Mendes song, and try to find a place in your heart for 3s, those little precious rich, beautiful guys:


Hear this @Abbaladon Arc V. Someone adore your kind.

_Sent from my SO-03J sans PC_


----------



## AnneM

contradictionary said:


> Hear this @Abbaladon Arc V. Someone adore your kind.


Poor little guy: 

"Look at me, I'm in the heaven with the Darkness, I'm Asura climb upon the heaven to kill God Himself, the feeling of power and perfection, the feeling of satisfaction, the happy, success, what everybody want, i have all this power in my hand, but* i just cant say why, i feel so sad*, after all this knowledge, all this destruction and construction for perfection." 

:crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Strelnikov

AnneM said:


> Here's a poem I just wrote:
> 
> *Y'all people always hatin' on 3s.
> 
> But they're not on this site
> 
> cuz they're makin' them Gs. *
> 
> Seriously, though. I have a soft spot for 3s. I used to *loathe* such people with a passion, long before I ever heard of the enneagram. But, think about it: they're not responsible for their programming any more than anyone else. Really, all the types in their raw state can be accused of shallowness, if we equate shallowness with staying on the surface of one's character. Have you ever encountered the shallow _depth_ of an immature 4? Yikes.
> 
> 3s are an easy target. And nobody feels any sympathy for them....because their veneer looks so good, everyone thinks they actually have it great and secretly resent it. Even when we know it, we don't admit to ourselves: that they're dying on the inside. It takes a special kind of compassion to approach a narcissist with compassion. Lepers are easier, IMHO.


Yes, the thing is I once had a BFF who was an INTJ 3. So my views on them are strongly influenced by my experience with him, but also the patterns which are... not conducive to sympathy. But then he betrayed me and now, looking back, I'm wondering why didn't I get rid of him sooner? I was too patient. Plus, my tritype is 853 (so I'm also partly 3). You are right! They are not at fault, but at the same time... even though I may not fault them, it doesn't mean I have to like them. I think I have met immature 4s and yes... they are something special... misunderstood genius artists


----------



## AnneM

Strelnikov said:


> I'm wondering why didn't I get rid of him sooner?


Yes, you should've gotten rid of him. :mellow:


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

People are talking about me uh. 

i'm gonna write her. But uh. 

Talking about me about feeling and about my enneagram.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

FIRST YOU ALL SCARY OUT SHIT OF ME TODAY 

My intuition tell me there is something happen today 

I don't know why but 

1 somebody talk to me about love
2 This music is perfectly good 
3 just after i see an Black mirror episod who attack my mind
4 JUST AFTER i was thinking about something very complexe and about relation
5 JUST AFTER thats i have attack of my brain , fucking feeling
6 Just today i have some things to do 
7 JUST at this moment i have news ideas project 
8 And i have some answer to a guy i ask some questions i wait JUST FUCKING AFTER i write a message and delete her at the SAME SECOND


----------



## AnneM

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> God is a good stand up comedian


You know what, He _really_ is! That's what I've been trying to tell everyone! God is always good for a laugh. :laughing:


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

Ok first this thread is dumb because that simply depend who is and is not about life and moment. 

Voltaire and Taleyrand is INTJ and much more powerful than ENTJ like Louis 16 and Napoléon 

ENTP in vidéos games and animes and at country like japan i see they are deeply much more OP than others because they overcome any sorte of addiction and discipline 

ENTJ is strong in North africa in what i see , personally it simply depend of your culture and education. 


For exemple there is nothing more ridiculous than an ISTJ at china but i see a lot of ISTJ from Pays bas become Multinationale advocate for business at paris like Jews ISTJ and arabic ESTP.


yeah in White country INTJ are ""overated"" because we see them like nerd INTX big part of time in movies. 


Also XNTJ 8 are very good when they are from Russia or Serbia , they are much more colder and when they are in a stress moment they don't go in Feeling but in XSXX reaction. 

Also same for america , ISFJ and INFP can become very good and talented and loved artist. 

Ennegram is a dream and goals , MBTI is only adaptation and there is much more others things to take in. 

I see a lot ENTJ from USA can't handle long term intuition and get extrem. Same with people had only 3W2 enneagram and immature can be vicious and dangerous and non stable long term searching too much love. 

I don't like how we judge that. Human in my opinion ( brain) is more complexe than all computer you can find and even yourself.

Some people think all big leader is 7 8 or 3w4 , but hitler is INFJ and nothing of that. He is 6 when you see how he act and study , he is 4 on his vision but at the same time he look 1. 

Don't forget Enneagram and MNTI don't make action but stats about it. 

I'm INTJ 3W4 , i think values is important because i don't believe in individual society. 
Some of them believe in and don't have any shame to betrayed and kill. 

But i read an funny quote about martian the INTJ guy in Justice league say 

""There is'nt much justice in this world , Perhaps thats why it is so satisfying to occasionally make some""


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

contradictionary said:


> Hear this @Abbaladon Arc V. Someone adore your kind.
> 
> _Sent from my SO-03J sans PC_


""Someone"" Thats mean you don't ?

I judge you human.


----------



## contradictionary

Abbaladon Arc V said:


> ""Someone"" Thats mean you don't ?
> 
> I judge you human.


I always judge thee, mortals










_Sent from my SO-03J sans PC_


----------



## Monadnock

Strelnikov said:


> I see American culture as really 3-ish... At least, that's what it looks like to me. The quest for money and success, having a big house, expensive suits and car, supermodel gf... these are all 3 ideals. And ESTJ seems to be the best type to be in the US. At least this is what it looks like from the outside. Because of that solid, constant performance and work ethic of Si compared to Ni. Also, I think Si appeals more to the conservative puritan side of the US in a way that Ni does not. Fun fact:


Yes ESTJ is also one of the best to be in America, all 4 of the EXXJ types really. But ENTJs are much more likely to be intellectually gifted than the ESTJ and they seem more willing to apply their Intuition to practical matters, especially in comparison with say, INTPs, so they get rated higher by a lot of personality enthusiasts. 



> Americans viewed from the outside smile a lot, without any good reason. This may come across as disingenuous. I know a number of people who have lived in the US and they all told me one thing about Americans: they smile at you, they are polite, but you will NEVER (they seemed to emphasise this never) be their friend or one of them.


Loud and clear! I don’t like the American way of smiling, most Introverts and high Fi users don’t. I reserve my smiles for the people I love/am friends with. Also if someone asks me how I am, I try to make my answers truthful. Occasionally I’ll fail and accidentally blurt out “good, you?” instinctually. 



AnneM said:


> 3s are an easy target. And nobody feels any sympathy for them....because their veneer looks so good, everyone thinks they actually have it great and secretly resent it.


I’d say 3s actually are more likely to have it so good, because their personality style has been overstressed for most of American history. But again I see things slowly changing; the industrialization of food, the concept of fast food, the takeover of medicine by pharmaceutical companies, those to me are the dark side of the 3. I'd bet that moving America back to organic food and naturopathy is mostly an NF project. 



> I love your writing. :heart:


How flattering. roud: I appreciate all my fanmail.


----------



## arcticfox

Reluctantly, I voted INFJ even though I am one.

The reason is that while there are a LOT of awesome, relatable INFJ memes out there that I enjoy, a LOT of them are vaguely self-congratulatory. Many can be broken down into:

"My INFJ-ness is a superpower that makes me better/smarter/deeper/more interesting than you plebs."

I mean, it's good to be happy with who you are, and to value your attributes... but man, we need some humility in here. We're plenty broken in our way as well, and while I do enjoy the memes that highlight our strengths, I also enjoy the ones that are self-deprecating. Learning my personality type and understanding where a lot of my personality traits came from have helped me to feel more confident and less broken than I did, because I realize that, with a lot of this stuff, it's not just me. It isn't about validation. It's about feeling more "normal."

(I've observed this to be true of INTJ memes as well.)


----------



## AnneM

@arcticfox Yep, yep, and yep.


----------



## Zye

Voted INTJ, because, from what I've seen so far (mostly on blog sites, actually), people tend to describe that type as a "Super Genius Type" who is capable of crafting and executing any idea better than any other type.

To be honest, I am not sure whether or not I know any INTJs personally, but I wouldn't be surprised if they weren't as "spectacular" as the internet says they are...


----------



## fleursdetilleul

Dominant introverted intuition seems overrated, which is amusing considering few people actually understand what Ni is...


----------



## Kommandant

fleursdetilleul said:


> Dominant introverted intuition seems overrated, which is amusing considering few people actually understand what Ni is...


What is Ni? Help me understand.


----------



## fleursdetilleul

Ghost of Kommandant said:


> What is Ni? Help me understand.


Ni is introverted intuition and it's INxJs' dominant function, if that's what you asked, although I doubt that since I expect people here already know what Ni stands for.


----------



## Kommandant

fleursdetilleul said:


> Ni is introverted intuition and it's INxJs' dominant function, if that's what you asked, although I doubt that since I expect people here already know what Ni stands for.


Yes I know what it stands for. But you said few people actually understand what Ni is. What do all the others not understand about it?


----------



## F u z z y

ENFP is pretty well talked about online. Pretty much any intuitive type, though. But we need to define what classifies a type as "overrated".


----------



## misty1234

ISTP. They do nothing most of the time, yet, for some reason, they are concidered cool.


----------



## SteadySteve

I would sayyy... INXX types


----------



## WarmMachines

INTJ, INFJ, INFP, INTP...they're cool, don't get me wrong. Overrated=/=_"I don't like it"_. They do have something of value, sure, but not as much as internet seems to claim.


----------



## Monadnock

What in the hayell is up with the percentages on this poll? If you add them all up you get 202%.


----------



## AnneM

Monadnock said:


> What in the hayell is up with the percentages on this poll? If you add them all up you get 202%.


Weren't you notified about the universal change? 202% is the new 100%.


----------



## Suntide

Monadnock said:


> What in the hayell is up with the percentages on this poll? If you add them all up you get 202%.


It’s because people can vote for more than one


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V

You think we are overrated because we are not god.

Sorry if we are top 1% and not above you all thinking in a magic boxe. 

Its better than underatted from nothing to normal


----------



## Velvezzy

Aleksei said:


> INFJ.
> 
> Most underrated is either ISTJ or ESFP.


Why though? I know this is someone's opinion (subjective beliefs) so, I wanna know people's opinion of why exactly they think INFJ's are overrated or any other personality types.


----------

